

Interview with Gabriel Weinberg (founder of DuckDuckGo) - giorgiofontana
http://web-target.com/en/case-studies/402-interview-with-gabriel-weinberg-duckduckgo

======
Mithrandir
New bangs can be requested here: <https://duckduckgo.com/newbang.html>

For any new ideas for goodies, the best bet is either <http://duck.co> or
<https://www.duckduckgo.com/feedback.html>

------
paulkoer
While I really like DuckDuckGo and wish them success and more press I found
this 'interview' very superficial and uninteresting. I wish people would stop
up-voting stuff like this.

